# Help for painting trim and doors: We need your advice!



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Why do you think white trim would look stupid. You have seen lots of white trim, so you know what it looks like. My only reservation is that if the trim and cabinets are actually oak , it has a very open grain that is difficult to achieve the smooth white painted look on. If it is just some smooth grained wood stained a light oak color, it will paint much better.If you decide to paint, use a quality oil base and don't scrimp on the prep..degrease, sand, oil base bonding primer, patch any defects highlighted by the primer and spot prime, then sand and apply first coat with quality brush. Use an additive such as Penetrol to help the paint lay nicely, and don't try to apply heavy coats.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Def. OK to go with white
By far the single most popular color for trim repaints


----------

